# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  أشيآء | MurJan shaban

## فيروز

*



أنا بدأت من هنا ,, ولا اعلم إن كنت سأنتهي أم لا
فنهايتي ليست مرهونة بموتي بل ربما بقدراتي العقليه
ربما بعد حفنة من العمر يمسني الجنون
أو أن تهرم ذاكرتي بلمحة بصر ,
من ذاكرة فتاة في عقدها العشرين إلى ذاكرة امرأة مسنة أصابها الخرف على غفلة من الزمن
أو أن أتجرد مني ...

هنا بضع كلمات أنجبتها ذات خيال ,, خواطر يتيمة
ليس هناك من يعولها إلاكم فكونو اليد الحانية لها

مٌرجآن شعبآن
*

----------


## فيروز

*

لمآذا حينَ طلبتُ من الدنيآ نسيآنك فقَط أصبح اسمُك يتَردد حولي كـ زقزقة العَصآفير كُل صَبآح ؟!
وأصبَحت الأغنيآت التي أهديتَني إياها تُذاع على كُل إذآعات الوَطن كـ السلآم المَلكي كل نهآر ؟!
لمآذا حين قررتُ نسيآنك أصبَح التسعة وثلآثون شبيهآ يتزآحمونَ حولي كـ الفرآشآت كُل ربيع ؟!
وأصبحت حكآيا العُشآق تُحكى أمامي كـ حكآيا الأطفآل كل مسآء ؟!
لمآذا حين طلبتُ من الدنيآ نسيآنك عآملتني بخُبث كـ النسآء ؟!

مُرجآن شعبآن*

----------


## فيروز

*

أنا لا أعلم بحَجم ماذا أفتَقدك ,
ومتأكدة بأنك أيضاً لا تَعلم ولن تُقَدر حجم الفَراغ الذي تَركه غيابَك ,
لا أحَد سيَعلم ,
كما لا أحد سيعلم بحجم ماذا أحببتني حين أخبرتني عن تلكَ الآلة الذكية التي ستَنفجر حين تَقيس مقدار حُبك لي

أنقَذت العالم يا عَزيزي , سيَبقى الهواء نَظيفاً لن يُلوثه دُخان الآلة المُحترق
ولن تَزيد حَجم النفايات تلكَ المُعدات التي صُنعت منها ,
الآلة سوفَ لن تنفَجر , ربما لأنك رحَلت و ربمآ لأن قلبَك لم يَعد مَكانه !

أتشغلُ قلبكَ أخرى ؟ وما هَمني ؟
الجَواب الغَبي الساذَج الذي أقنع قلبي بِه , لكن قلبي صَعيدي لا يَستوعب بسُهولة !

مُرجآن شعبآن*

----------


## فيروز

*

الرجآل دومآ يعجزون عن فهم المرأة لأنهم يرونهآ كآلة هبطَت عليهم من الكَوكب المُجآور لهم ,
ويتوقعون بأن تأتيهُم مُرفقة بكآتلوج يسآعدهم على فهمهآ ,

لم يُحآولو يومآ رؤيتهآ كَـ فرآشة رقيقة بسيطة رغم تعقيدآت تكوينهآ ,
لم يُحآول يومآ أي رجل أن يرى فرحة الأنثى بعد اكتِمآل طلاء أظآفرهآ ,
أو بعدَ اقتنآءها أحد الفسآتين التي نآلت إعجآبها ,
لم يُحآول أحدهم أن يرى عينآها كيف تلمع حين تُخبرهآ أحد النسآء كم تبدو جميلة عن ما سبَق ,
ومن ثُم يتهمهآ بالتعقيد !!

لو حآول أحد الرجآل فقَط أن يُخبرهآ كم ابتسآمتها جميلة ,
وأن دمعة من عينهآ تقلب ألوان الدُنيآ إلى الأبيض والأسود ,
لو أخبرهآ أحدهم كم يليقُ عليهآ اللونُ الأحمَر لتحولت لفرآشة حقيقية ,
تضفي على حيآته ألوآنها الجميلة , ستمنحه السعآدة التي بحث عنهآ طويلاً ,

لذا كُفوا أيهآ الرجآل عن البحث عن مآ يُسعد المرأة , فمفآتيح سعآدتها بين أيديكم ,
ودعو عنكُم الكتب والمُجلدات التي تُسآعدكم على فهمهآ
فالمرأة ليست قآعدة في كتآب فيزياء أو مُعآدلة جبرية
المرأة نصفكم الذي انشَطر لو لم يكتمل بكم لأصبتُم بالشَقيقة لان عقل دون عآطفة حتمآ هالك !!

مُرجآن شعبآن*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ويصعب عليّ انا ايضاً فهم شخصية "فيــــروز" ... أظنني اعرفها من قبل ... إن بعض الظنّ ...... !

رائعة تلك المقتطفات ، متابع ...*

----------


## فيروز

> *ويصعب عليّ انا ايضاً فهم شخصية "فيــــروز" ... أظنني اعرفها من قبل ... إن بعض الظنّ ...... !
> 
> رائعة تلك المقتطفات ، متابع ...*


نورت هدوء عاصف  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## فيروز

*

أبسط التَفآصيل تذكرني بِك ,
تخَيل أنني جآلسة الآن على الكنبة ذآتها أقلبُ القنوآت على التلفآز
وإذ برسآلة نصية تصلُني أفتحهآ وأتأملهآ كثيرآ وأبتسم ومن ثُم أضع هآتفي جآنبا !!

قبل عآم من الآن كنتُ أقلب القنوآت على التلفآز
لتأتي الصُدفة بأن أرى نفس الفيلم يُعآد اليوم و أتابعُه كأول مرة ,
حينهآ أرسلت لي ولأول مرة أيضآ رسآلة نصية تحتوي على عدة أحرف تترآقص أمامي
كتبت لي أحبُك بالانجليزية , وتسآءلتُ حينهآ ; لمآذا الانجليزية ؟؟

تأملت الأحرف كثيرا وددتُ لو قبلتهآ جميعهآ
لولا خشيتي من انفضآح أمري أمام عآئلتي الجآلسة قربي ,
كآنت سعآدتي لا تُوصف لأنك تذكرتني رغم انشغآلك بضيوف منزلكم !!

وحين وَردتني الآن رسآلة نصية وأنا أتابع الفيلم نفسه
ظننتُ أن التآريخ فعلآ يُعيد نفسه و أنك أرسلتَ لي الآن الرسآلة ذآتها ولكن بالعَربية !

شكوتُ لك يومآ أن لا تتغزَل بي بالانجليزية فالعربية دآئما أقرب إلى قلبي وأصدق لمشآعري من أي لغة أخرى
أجبتني يومهآ بأن كل لغآت العالم لا تستطيع وصف حُبك لي
وأنك تعجز دومآ عن إيصآل مشآعرك لي رغم أن أبوآب قلبي كآنت مفتوحة لك دآئما !!

الرسآلة النصية الآن تُطآلبني بإعادة شحن هآتفي لئلا تَنقطع الخدمة عنه
وابتَسمت رُغمآ عني من الذي بحآجة لإعادة شَحن أنت أم هآتفي ؟؟

مُرجآن شعبآن*

----------


## فيروز

*


لفتني وكنت ُ انتظر إيمآئته الأولى للحَديث !
وكنتُ بيني وبين نَفسي أدعو أن يكونَ وحيد القَلب مثلي ,,
التَقينآ أول مرة في حفلة أصدقآء و أتاني يحمل كأسا من العصير
وقآل لي بذكآء أخبريني من صديقك أقول لكِ من أنتي !
كآنت طريقة جديدة للتعآرف اخترق بهآ الروتين المُعتآد لأي علاقة جديدة بينَ اثنين ,
قلت له حسنآ وأخبرني أنتَ من تُحب أقل لكَ " حبَك بُرص "

مرجآن شعبآن*

----------


## فيروز

*


آخر كُل ليلة ستعود إلى منزلِك ستُلقي السلام على الأنثى الجآلسة بانتظآرك ,
ستتجه نحوَ غُرفتك وتبدأ بفك أزرار قميصك بتعب ,
لا تقوى على رفع يدك لأن يدي تجذبهآ كالمغنآطيس نحوهآ
ستأتيك وتسألك إن كنت تود تنآول وجبة العشآء وسوف تُخبرهآ بأنك تنآولته مع أحد الرفآق ,

ستشمئزُ من رآئحة صوتِك , ستُصيبهآ لفحة برد قوية ,
سترقدُ في الفرآش أيآما ,
فدفء صوتِك لم يكن يومآ سوى لي ,
وحدي أنا من تستمتع برآئحة صوتك و بنغمآته ,,

وحين تَجلس في مكتبك الخآص ستخرُج منه كمآ يخرُج سكرآن من الحآنة
سيعبَث الظنُ بهآ ولن تَعلم بان التفكير بي أثملك حتى مآ عدت تقوى على رفع يدك نحو قلبِك
ليصمت خشية أن تسمع تلك دقآت قلبك التي تنبضُ بي

وفي نهآية الأسبوع ستحمل بينَ يديك كتآبا
ومآ ان تبدأ بالصفحة الأولى حتى تتسمر عينآك عند أول كلمة ,
سترآني ألوح لك بين كل حرف والآخر ستتذكر كل كلمة قلتهآ لك ,
ستتذكر كل صورة التقطتهآ لك , ستتذكرني أنا !

أما عني فيكفيني أنني قَضمتُ من الحُب لقمته الأولى , و شبعت !

مُرجآن شعبآن*

----------


## &روان&

_أبسط التَفآصيل تذكرني بِك ,
تخَيل أنني جآلسة الآن على الكنبة ذآتها أقلبُ القنوآت على التلفآز
وإذ برسآلة نصية تصلُني أفتحهآ وأتأملهآ كثيرآ وأبتسم ومن ثُم أضع هآتفي جآنبا !!_


*             رائعة تلك الكلمات *

----------


## فيروز

> _أبسط التَفآصيل تذكرني بِك ,
> تخَيل أنني جآلسة الآن على الكنبة ذآتها أقلبُ القنوآت على التلفآز
> وإذ برسآلة نصية تصلُني أفتحهآ وأتأملهآ كثيرآ وأبتسم ومن ثُم أضع هآتفي جآنبا !!_
> 
> 
> *             رائعة تلك الكلمات *


نورتي روان تابعيني  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## فيروز

*

حينَ كنتُ أصحو من عز نومي وفي مُنتصف الليل ,
كنتُ أبحث عن هآتفي النقآل تحت وسآدتي
وأرسل لكَ رسآلة تقول " استيقظت و فر النومُ من عيني لعينك "
وكنتُ أتبعهآ بالوجه الحزين أو البآكي , 
كنت أعلم بأنك في ذلك الوَقت تكون قد استسلمتَ لنوم عميق
ولكن مُجرد ارسآل رسآلة ببِضع أحرفٍ لك كآن يبعث في نفسي الاطمئنآن والأمان ,
لو تَعلم كم كنتُ أشعر بالغُرور لأنني أحببتُ رجلآ مثلك ,
كنت أسير بين الزحآم كالطآووس ونآدرا ما يتعكر مزآجي وقليلا ما أحزن ,
وكثيرآ كنت أحبك !

كنت ! أنا الآن أدفن رأسي في قلبي
وأسير كالنعآمة كي لا يسألني أحد عنك و تُخبرهم عيوني بأنك خذلتني !!

مُرجآن شعبآن*

----------


## فيروز

*

كآنت ليلة شتآء باردة حين قررت وقتهآ الرحيل من حيآتك
لم أمحو رقم هآتفك , ولم أسآفر إلى مدينة أخرى
ولم أرتبط بأحد غيرك , 
فضَلتُ الموت !
هل تعلم مدى سُهولة الموت أمام أنثى تخآف من حشرة؟؟
هل تعلَم مدى سُهولة الموت أمام عقل أنثى لا تُريد الابتعآد عنك ؟
نعم كآن الموتُ سهلآ بالنسبة لي ,
نمتُ على صقيع أرضية المجلس وبدأت أرتعش بردآ
كنتُ أعلم بأن السَكينة التي ستَحل علي بعدهآ أهونُ من عذآب أعيشه ببعدك ,
بآغتتني أمي بدُخولها علي , وبدأت تصرُخ كالمجنونة بي
ضحكت بشَكل هستيري وقلتُ لهآ ;
اهدئي يآ أمي فأنتي لا تعلمين النآر التي تستعر بدآخلي , أنا أحآول اطفآئها فقَط
لم تأبه لكلمآتي وحآولت جآهدة أن تَضعني في حضنهآ لتقيني برد الأرض
وبدأت تقُص علي حكآيا كثيرة عن الحُب وفشله
ضحكت حتى بدأت دُموعي تنهمر وقلت لهآ بربكِ أمي مآ داعي هذه القصص الآن
لستُ طفلة تقصين عليهآ حكآية مآ قبل النوم ولستُ بعآشقة أيضآ !!
قبلتني وذهبت , و قلبُ أمي لا يُخطيء !

مُرجآن شعبآن*

----------


## فيروز

*

نآدمة لأنني عرفتُك الآن ,
ولم أعرفك منذُ سنوآت مضت ,
قبل عآم قبل ربيع أو خريف مَضى
نآدمة على كل الأيآم التي عشتهآ بانتظآر الحَظ
ولم أسعى لانتظآر الحُب فوجدتك أمآمي ,
كنتَ طيفآ جميلا لا أراه بل أشعُر به و يُشعرني بالسعآدة
دون أن أدري أنه كلمآ اقترب مني انغَمرتُ بالسعآدة أكثر ♥ !

مُرجآن شعبآن*

----------

